# Latest auction experience



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Well I sold my jumper wether from my post on "goat frenzy" today. He brought $170. I thought that was pretty good money for a dairy wether. They actually had him hammered down at $190, but the ethnic buyer changed his mind I guess. The auctioneer went crazy on the guy. I gotta say I was sadly disapointed in the ethnic buyers at the sale. They have no idea what they are doing. I tried to help one guy before the sale. Asked him what he was looking for etc. "Goats" No idea what size, sex, breed nothing. He wanted to butcher them, but didn't have a butcher lined up. The guy said he needed at least eight goats for a wedding next week, yet I saw him get out bid on some nice Boer kids about 5-7 months old. That set of Boers consisted of a doe and three kids. Probably her kids. The auctioneer sold them 4X the money, which was lame IMO. They should have choiced them or sold the kids and the doe seperate. They brought 4X $100. The auctioneer was just beside himself having to deal with these guys. They just could not grasp basic aution etiquete. Later I bought a day old dairy calf for $10. I can't find anything wrong with him. He kind of looks part jersey, but is a big framed calf.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

oooh, i hate bidding at auctions. I get all nervous, i can't keep track of what's going on b/c of the pace and i'm terrified I will outbid myself. I love the cool stuff you can get at them though.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Well it sounds like your boy brought a good amount!


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow! You bought a calf for $10. Jersey calves bring around $40/50 here. They dont bring as much as Holsteins (here anyway).


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds like you got a good price. Congrats on the calf!

Kathy, you should come to our local auction...day old holstein and jerseys go for $1...yes $1...that is if they can get someone to take them. If they are older they go for more, but the day olds are really just giveaways...but it's sad to see the calves in the holding pens here just pulled from their moms. They come up and will lick on you and suck on your fingers because they're so hungry. They usually have 20 to 30 calves each morning on Sat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

great price indeed...congrats... :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

$1?!
people in AK sell calves (dairy) for $200+ and Beef Breeds for $600+


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Geesh! Day olds?!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Yeah. The combination of being a jersey and a day old made him cheap. He was in his own pen by himself and wasn't exposed to much at the sale. I think he will be fine. I'll sell him when he gets a little older.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

day olds are MAYBE $50 less 

I've been looking for a calf for months and cant seem to find one within my price range


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow! Day old Holsteins usually range from $75 to $125. I wouldnt mind having some, but milk is $75 a bag. 
I feel so sorry for them also.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

We have a nice dairy up the road and they love their cows. They have a waiting list for calves. They keep them on mom to make sure they get what they need then train them on the bucket. They are sold for $65 and have been checked, vacc, and handled. They have a lot of holist, and some jerseys. 
They retire the older cows to a private pasture. No slaughter for his girls.  
Mr. Wright says they have earned a forever home and he couldn't do that to member of his family/herd.

Very good folks.

We see sick calves at tradeday go for $55-$65. They get less at auction. I feel so bad for them. They know I'm a sucker and the little bugers target me. Doesn't matter how many people are looking at them, they see me, here they come. Hubby laughs at me. Goats, sheep and horses do the same thing. :shrug: 


Good luck with the calf. Post pic's when you can.
Gina


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

mrs. lam said:


> Good luck with the calf. Post pic's when you can.
> Gina


I posted this in another thread too.[attachment=1:1lxsgcm2]jersey 2.jpg[/attachment:1lxsgcm2]


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sooo cute!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So adorable!  ...looks very strong and healthy too! :thumb:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

That calf is too cute for words. He's so handsome and i love his color!


----------

